# So cool free and no ads classical playlist!



## Speechermusic (Jan 18, 2021)

Classical playlist link https://onweb1.wixsite.com/speechermusic/classical

Jazz&Blues playlist link
https://onweb1.wixsite.com/speechermusic/jazz-blues

Try Speechermusic platform.

There is lots different playlists from classical to rock. And if you create account there Speechermusic will suggest for you playlists with music style that you prefer.

-Link https://onweb1.wixsite.com/speechermusic
Or just type Speechermusic in google


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Is this self promoting / advertising


----------



## Speechermusic (Jan 18, 2021)

Hello Rogerx, this is not ad. I really recommend these playlists. I can say that this is more promotion for playlists and music authors.


----------

